# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Gnobot est célèbre, faut fêter ça !

## Carpette

Aller hop, pour fêter la parution de l'article sur Gnobot dans le CPC 211 (si vous ne l'avez pas encore, merci de lire le reste de la news en m'imaginant en train de vous faire les gros yeux), on refait une série de clé.
 Plusieurs personnes se sont déja inscrites, donc on va laisser jusqu'à ce soir aux gens pour le faire, et poum, une nouvelle volée de clé devrait arriver vers 18h.
 Depuis la première parution de news sur le sujet (y'a un mois déja), pas mal de chose ont changé. Au programme, paf:

bim, concours du plus beau gnobot, histoire d'avoir autre chose que des trucs moches (et croyez moi, ça vaut le coup de gagner)tac, tournoi hebdomadaire pour la supprémacie du mondevlan, rajout de FX histoire d'avoir plus de retours visuels sur ce qu'il se passe en jeuzou, nouvelles instructions de programmationet tout un tas d'autres trucs que je n'ai pas forcément en tête, mais qui doivent être vachement cool 

 Allez en route mauvaise troupe, on est pret à envoyer des clés !
 edit: J'avais oublié le lien pour s'inscrire, flûte !

Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Noirdesir

Inscrit! Il ne me reste plus qu'à recevoir mon CPC dans ma boite au lettre pour lire l'article (mais la poste Belge ne semble pas super pressée)

----------


## Nicotorep

Bon moi aussi j'attends la clef... l'article est classe

----------


## siriusvercity

On attend la clé en attendant de pouvoir créer mon robot lapin à slip en poils de mamouth avec scies circulaires et lance roquettes à laser avec obus explosifs digne du tromblon d albert le cinquième mousquetaire... wait!!!! :;):  :;):  ::wub::

----------


## frunzy

je vais pas m'inscrire (pas le temps : ya des trucs à rendre, des trucs à réviser, etc.) mais je vais suivre avec attention les créations des canards car ce que j'ai vu jusqu'à maintenant me plait énormément  ::):

----------


## _tibo_

le Worms Total Recall  ::wub::

----------


## Octocat

Hey, je conaissais pas, ça m'a l'air bien marrant tout ça, hop, je m'inscris.  ::w00t::

----------


## Blacksad

Big up pour le logo de la SNCB  ::P:

----------


## Alab

Hop inscris le test dans CPC m'a bien tenté (ça m'a rappelé l'époque où je jouais à Star Wars : Droid Works qui était bien tordu).

----------


## Smisse

Ca a l'air fun, je m'inscris, j'espère ne pas avoir loupé la vague de clé de 18 h ...  ::sad::

----------


## Carpette

Vous avez reçu (ou allez recevoir, c'est long) une clé la, elle sera active après la mise à jour de demain.

----------


## Octocat

:Emo: 

J'ai reçu la clé, mais impossible de me connecter, ça marche pas, comme si la clé était invalide.

----------


## fenrhir

Ha oué, je suis pas seul donc  :Emo:

----------


## The_Wanderer

Le post qui fâche ... 

"Suprématie" s'écrit avec un seul "p" et un "t" ...

A bon entendeur, bon courage pour le développement de ce jeu.

----------


## Carpette

> Vous avez reçu (ou allez recevoir, c'est long) une clé la, elle sera active après la mise à jour de demain.


Pas mieux, la clé est invalide pour le moment, elle sera activée même temps que la mise à jour de demain matin

----------


## yggdrahsil

::wub::  Merci pour les nouvelles clé, j'avais raté la vague précédente et après avoir vu les créations des canards ça m'a donné envie tout plein de voir ça de plus prés.

----------


## Carpette

Hop, on a activé les clés qui ont déja été envoyée, par contre, si vous n'avez encore rien reçu alors  que vous êtes inscrit, patientez un peu, on a épuisé notre quota de mail pour le moment vu qu'on les a envoyé depuis notre connexion perso, et que du coup, vu le volume, le FAI nous a bloqué l'accès au SMTP  ::lol::

----------


## Smisse

> Hop, on a activé les clés qui ont déja été envoyée, par contre, si vous n'avez encore rien reçu alors  que vous êtes inscrit, patientez un peu, on a épuisé notre quota de mail pour le moment vu qu'on les a envoyé depuis notre connexion perso, et que du coup, vu le volume, le FAI nous a bloqué l'accès au SMTP


[gag] Hey j'ai pas recu ma clé ! [/gag]

Sinon, bon courage pour le développement, et le débug ^^

----------


## kazcroot

J'ai reçu ma clé mais is j'ai bien compris comme le site avec login refuse mon mdp, c'est que je dois surement attendre la maj de demain.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## olih

Bon inscris aussi, on sait jamais avec l'éruption volcanique en cours, ça peut passer  ::ninja:: .

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Inscription faite !
Bravo pour ce beau concept, qui enseigne la programmation, d'après ce que j'en ai lu.

----------


## Conan3D

J'attends ma clé  ::|:

----------


## NeoOoeN

Inscription faite aussi. 
Moi aussi moi aussi j'veux tuner mon robot.

----------


## Drayke

Le mien est vivant, et il a son libre arbitre aussi. Je vais l'appeler Molyneux tiens.

----------


## Anonyme871

Neeed  :Bave:

----------


## Noirdesir

Boh... J'ai pas reçu de clef moi c'est normal  ::cry::  ?

----------


## Conan3D

Pareil, je veux faire mon robot lanceur de saucisses nucléaires à double bipolarisation ionique  :Emo:

----------


## Carpette

On a eu un crash du serveur mail, donc tout les mails de clé ne sont pas encore partis.
Pas de panique, ça va arriver

----------


## Carpette

Hop, les derniers mails sont partits, et les clés doivent être actives immédiatement normalement.
Prévenez nous si ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## Anonyme871

Yes ! Merci.

----------


## Smisse

Han, ça avait atterri dans les indésirables  ::'(: 

Mais bon j'y suis maintenant \o/

----------


## olih

Reçu !

----------


## Conan3D

> Reçu !


Alors, bilan de(des) la première(s) heure(s) :
MAY CAY GAYNIAL PUTAINGH §
Faut juste le temps de piger comment marche le bouzin, et une fois qu'on a mis les mains dans le cambouis, ça passe comme une lettre beurrée à la poste  ::): 

C'juste dommage que y'ai pas magnétisme des points des blocs à la grille :monsieurpetitdétail:

----------


## Alab

J'ai reçu ma clé aussi, par contre je trouve ça lent un peu, là ça fait 5minute qui me marque "sauvegarde en cours" suite à la création de mon gnobot et je peux rien faire...  :Emo:

----------


## Carpette

Désolé, on est en train d'essayer d'optimiser le serveur, donc on monopolise un peu son occupation CPU pour le moment.

On ne sait pas trop combien de temps ça va prendre, mais normalement après ça, il devrait aller mieux (on est toujours pas sur un hébergement définitif vu que notre hébergeur traine à nous livrer le serveur)

----------


## Alab

> Désolé, on est en train d'essayer d'optimiser le serveur, donc on monopolise un peu son occupation CPU pour le moment.
> 
> On ne sait pas trop combien de temps ça va prendre, mais normalement après ça, il devrait aller mieux (on est toujours pas sur un hébergement définitif vu que notre hébergeur traine à nous livrer le serveur)


En tout cas la création des gnobots est bien marrante.  :;): 
C'est pas grave jvais juste attendre pour mon premier combat.  :Bave: 

Bah la phase de combat est géniale aussi !! (Jviens de gagner contre un robot ayant 200 points de vie de plus que moi dès le départ.  :Bave:  )

----------


## volo

inscrit et n'oubliez pas le canard wc heuuuuuuuuuuuuuu non le canard pc c'est le bien  :;):

----------


## Conan3D

Si vous voyez un Yellow Submarine, et bah cay Moâ §

----------


## Phantom

Pas reÃ§u clef stop

----------


## Skid

Snif tjrs pas de clé  ::(:

----------


## Mnyo

Euh, j'ai toujours pas reçu de clé, ça fait environ 1 mois... c'est normal?

----------

